# Benzo's headsup



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Just wanted to say, withdrawling benzo's is something you do not want to experience in your life so, if you feel like giving up and that benzo's might take the edge of things: don't. Simply don't.


----------



## diacetyl (Mar 2, 2008)

Well id have to disagree on that. Ive been on clonazepam 2 years now and ive been dp/dr and brain fog free those 2 years so the drug has worked wonders for me. Being dependent on benzos is a fair trade off to live a normal life it's no different then taking blood pressure medication when you look at it.

Im bipolar and i have to take meds to control that for the rest of my life (i have to take the meds if i want to live a long life) so taking something that has basically no negative effects on me like clonazepam long term is no big deal for me. I wish all psychiatric meds where as easy to take.

I recently tappered down from 6mg's a day to 4mg's a day. I did it in less then a month and i had no noticable withdrawal symptoms. Clonazepam seems to be pretty forgiving because i went down 1mg at a time which is a pretty big drop. Most people on this board seem to be on less then 2mg's of clonazepam a day. I guess it's pretty long half life makes it one of the easier benzos to come off and i don't think im very sensitive to these drugs at all anyway.

I don't intend in going down below 4mg's a day. My dp/dr, brain fog, anxiety and panic attacks havent come back in the dose reduction. So im not going to drop the dose anymore because it's working.

Now i have lots of left over pills at the end of the month which is good too.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2008)

i completely agree, if i wasn't on klonopin i wouldn't be alive today, my doctor said i'll be on it for the long haul and thats fine with both me and him, i could understand it would be tough to get off of though, if i sometimes miss i dose i feel like i'm going into withdrawel, but, i'm never going off of it as long as i'm living this life.


----------



## jchebert1979 (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't want to be negative, but you will not be able to take benzodiazepines for the rest of your life. These are drugs of tolerance meaning that your body will adjust to the medication and you will need more of it until it eventually stops working. If you think you had DP/DR before it will seem like a cake walk compared to when this happens. Unfortunately I don't have any answers and I don't think modern medicine does either, but I would listen to the person who posted this topic.


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

^^^ Not true really. Nothing is absolute some peoples tolerance may keep going higher and higher but mine has stayed steady and ive actually dropped the dose in the 2 and a half years since ive been on clonazepam. So you can't say for certain that benzos will stop working for you there is no reason that you can't take benzos for the rest of your life.

They don't just stop working either they don't just crap out like alot of anti-depressants do. If you find that you get to a dose that you don't feel comfortable with you can always taper down.


----------



## wat (May 1, 2008)

talking for myself, 
my doctor refuses to prescribe benzos under any cirumstances. but it does not matter anyway. I managed to come over some alprazolam, but the effekt it mostly had on me was to make me dumb, I lost my memory, I couldn't concentrate when I studied and when I sat down I fell asleep. It would work a lot better for me if I drank some glasses of vine or some beers in the morning, probobly not much more dangerous either. but, as no one can have missed, everyone works different.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

i've been on it for i'd say 2 years now and have only gone from 1mg to 2mg, and they say the highest dose u should take in a day is 20, when i hit that point that is when i will worry


----------



## Tepsu (Oct 25, 2007)

My mom has been on Xanax for about 15 years and hasnt developed tolerance. Actually she has smaller dosage now than when she started. She says she wouldnt be alive today if it wasnt for Xanax, so I would say its a good med and not everybody developes tolerance.


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

yea, without klonopin i'd be dead, no question about it


----------

